# WebVisu App WAGO



## FelixSch (24 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
nach dem Herunterladen des WebVisu App 1.0.132 auf mein iPad, dem Eintragen eines Namens und der IP-Adr. erscheint nach Betätigung der Schaltfläche "Connect" Invalid HTML file.

Ich verwende den 750-881 Controller von Wago.
Der Controller wurde mit der Codesys V2.3.9.35 programmiert.
Am PC, der im gleichen Sub-Netz liegt wie das iPad und der Controller ist über die Web-Visu die Anlage steuerbar.
Was mache ich falsch?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus.
Felix


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

suche mal im hier Forum nach "Wago Webvisu", das Thema 
haben wir immer wieder.


----------



## Kayle (24 Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich habe fast das gleiche Problem. Bei mir kommt "Invalid Device". Habe die gleiche http:// Adresse verwendet wie in meinem Browser. Muss hier im Forum mal suchen, ob ich ne Lösung finde 

Gruß Kay


----------



## wolfi-sps (24 Oktober 2014)

Hallo FelixSch,

probiers mal mit der neueren Version V2.3.9.42 von CoDeSys.
Die habe ich im Einsatz - Bei mir klapp´s.

wolfi-sps


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (24 Oktober 2014)

Hast du nur die IP eingegeben ? Das hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt. http://IP/plc/Webvisu.htm


----------



## wolfi-sps (24 Oktober 2014)

Taja - das ist natürlich die Basis - sonst geht es auch nicht.


----------



## Kayle (24 Oktober 2014)

Hi,

Ich kann im Browser mit http://192.168.178.35:8080/webvisu.htm auf die Visu zugreifen. Mit der gleichen Adresse kommt in der Wago App die Meldung "invalid device"

Die Visu läuft über Codesys auf einem Raspberry pi. Codesys V3.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (25 Oktober 2014)

Versuch mal a)den Port weg zu lassen und auch mal b) das /plc Zwischendrinne einzufügen.


----------



## Kayle (25 Oktober 2014)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Versuch mal a)den Port weg zu lassen und auch mal b) das /plc Zwischendrinne einzufügen.



Moin,

habe gerade beides probiert. Bei a) und b) kommt die Meldung: Failed to load http://192.168.178.35/webvisu ... ECONNREFUSED

Gruß Kay


----------



## Nost (25 Oktober 2014)

Die wago app ist auch nur fuer wago controller. Erkennt die app ueber die mac addresse


----------



## Kayle (25 Oktober 2014)

Nost schrieb:


> Die wago app ist auch nur fuer wago controller. Erkennt die app ueber die mac addresse



Danke für die Info. Ist schade, da ich genau deswegen den Aufwand betrieben habe.

Gruß Kay


----------

